# I.S.O. Mixed Baby Squash Ideas?



## Chef Munky (Jan 29, 2016)

Hubby went to Costco unattended and brought home a bag of mixed baby squash. That's great. Now what do I do with it-them?

Never seen them before. NOT a veggie person unless it's well hidden.
All I can think of to use them for is decorations. String them along. 
Sad but true.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2016)

Not a squash freak myself, Munky, but could you peel, slice, and roast them with a bit of olive oil and S&P?  I find roasting any vegetable (that's not Brussels sprouts, blech) really improves the flavor.

With baby squash you probably wouldn't even have to peel them.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 29, 2016)

_ "Hubby went to Costco unattended..." _

Lots of things you could do with them, Munky!  Roasted would be my first choice, but if you want them hidden, you could finely chop them and add to salads with your fave dressing....or shred them, add a little flour, egg, bread crumbs etc and make fried squash patties.....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2016)

+ 1.  Squash bread!  Shred like you would zucchini.

Otherwise I would probably string them too...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2016)

How about coring the squash and stuffing them with sausage, cheese, etc...,  similar to stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2016)

Roasted or grilled. I would slice and marinate in a vinaigrette made with olive oil, red wine vinegar, Dijon mustard, salt, pepper and thyme. Roast till tender and top with Parmesan or feta cheese. Or slice, roast and mix with couscous or orzo and a lemon dressing with feta and pine nuts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2016)

Thinking a refrigerator pickle might work too.  Thinly slice.  Salt, leave, drain, rinse, make brine.  Add some thinly sliced onion.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2016)

Another thought - chop, saute with onion and garlic and mix with pasta sauce.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 29, 2016)

Great ideas here ladies. Thank you.
I'll be sure to pass them along to him as an introduction to the kitchen.
It won't be that bad. 

So the saying goes even a broken clock is right twice a day.The rest of the time is wrong


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2016)

Squash gratin - mix with onions and garlic, drown with cream, top with breadcrumbs and Parmesan cheese and bake for an hour or so.


----------

